# Choosing the Right Screw Length



## WoodworkingTalk (Dec 8, 2015)

> Master craftspeople make screw selection seem like it requires zero thought. Experienced artisans can quickly pluck the right fastener out of their stash just by eyeballing the size. Even when you've been woodworking for years, some projects can leave you baffled: how do you select the correct screw length for your project?


*Read More*:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/articles/choosing-the-right-screw-length/


----------



## eddo (Feb 11, 2017)

"If you were screwing two 2-by-4s together, you'd need a screw at least 1.5 inches long."

Really?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

eddo said:


> "If you were screwing two 2-by-4s together, you'd need a screw at least 1.5 inches long."
> 
> Really?


Those are baby 2x4's. They have not yet grown up.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bob Vila... an expert?*



eddo said:


> "If you were screwing two 2-by-4s together, you'd need a screw at least 1.5 inches long."
> 
> Really?


QUOTING FROM THE LONG POST ABOVE:
*Expert Bob Vila* provides further guidance, suggesting that a woodworking screw should have enough length to drive into at least half the thickness of the receiving material. For example, a screw driven into a 2-by-4 should enter at least 3/4-inch into the receiving board. If you were screwing two 2-by-4s together, you'd *need a screw at least 1.5 inches long. *

That must be a typo, there BOB because 1.5' will not protrude from the first piece, since a 2 X 4 is only 1 1/2" thick, maybe 1 5/8" at most. I would want 1" of screw into the mating piece for a length of 2 1/2" minimum.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Typo corrected.


----------



## Jssussex (Feb 25, 2012)

typo


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Are we sure it was a typo?


----------



## Old Fat Termite (Jan 30, 2013)

*Have I been wrong all theses years?*

It seems to me the cross grain with grain statement is backwards. I could be wrong. I was Was once before. Well, I thought I was wrong, actually I was only mistaken.


----------

